# Cut comb container source



## Larry09 (May 16, 2016)

That's about what I pay for them. I add that extra $1 for the container to the price. I have seen containers on alibaba but they are the 16oz. 

That begin said, I've been selling comb in 12oz and 16oz containers for about 5 years now. Later year I added the 8oz and it doesn't sell well at all. The 16oz is the best seller and it's $22, making it the most expensive option as well. 

Hope that helps.

Laryssa


Beekeepingmadesimple.com


----------



## CPfor3 (Nov 24, 2018)

Larry09 said:


> That's about what I pay for them. I add that extra $1 for the container to the price. I have seen containers on alibaba but they are the 16oz.
> 
> That begin said, I've been selling comb in 12oz and 16oz containers for about 5 years now. Later year I added the 8oz and it doesn't sell well at all. The 16oz is the best seller and it's $22, making it the most expensive option as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply! I found a manufacturer in Kentucky that is a little cheaper but not much.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

CPfor3 said:


> I am doing some projections for next year and am projected for a few thousand pieces of cut comb ( if everything goes as planned). I am currently looking for the best price on the 8oz half cut comb boxes with lid. All of the major suppliers come in at right around $1 a piece with shipping(blue sky bee supply is the best I have found). I am wondering if anyone would care to share if they are able to find them cheaper or more generally how one goes about tracking down the manufacturer to buy a pallet or two. Thank you.


Call us for pallet pricing. (877) 529-9233 - Blue Sky Bee Supply


----------



## AnnieD (Apr 27, 2014)

Have you considered going to a restaurant supply shop and picking up some deli containers? We had some leftover after a home delivery and they worked great for my comb.
Also:








Deli Containers in Stock - ULINE


Uline stocks a wide selection of Deli Containers. Order by 6 p.m. for same day shipping. Huge Catalog! Over 40,000 products in stock. 12 Locations across USA, Canada and Mexico for fast delivery of Deli Containers.




www.uline.com


----------



## AnnieD (Apr 27, 2014)

AnnieD said:


> Have you considered going to a restaurant supply shop and picking up some deli containers? We had some leftover after a home delivery and they worked great for my comb.
> Also:
> 
> 
> ...


also: Eco-Products - EP-RDP8 - 8 oz PLA Round Deli Containers | eTundra


----------



## mitch30 (Feb 8, 2014)

honey - Pioneer Plastics







www.pioneerplastics.com





Contact them for pallet pricing.


----------



## CPfor3 (Nov 24, 2018)

mitch30 said:


> honey - Pioneer Plastics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes this is the company that i have been getting them from now. Good Price and great to work with


----------

